# Life Certs



## KeithBAtkins (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Guys.
First post... and sorry that it's a rant.
Just got a letter from the Life Certs Team, based in the International Pensions Centre UK.
No problem with the certification part from my side as, yes, I am still alive and that must really get up the Pensions Services' nose, but...
No Form CF-N-701 sent with the letter.
If it's so important for me to reply using airmail to meet the time deadlines why couldn't the letter have been sent to me by airmail...it has taken nearly 6 weeks to get to me and has the dreaded 8 week cut off time.
This is 2015 but still no e-mail address at the Pensions Service.
Thought of using a Courier Service to return the form but then (I don't know why, but good job that I did) I checked on the Pensions Service web site.
It seems that if you use a courier, and don't get permission first from the Pensions Service, they will return your form to you in SA at your expense.
Given our often poor Postal Service, many of us now use couriers to deliver important documents, like the Life Certificate.
Would it really hurt the Pension Service to include this important 'we will return courier documents to you etc' in their covering letter rather than 'hide it away' on their website.
So sorry Pension Service...your Customer Care needs a lot of improvement, and so sorry that I am still alive...and hope to be so for a long, long time yet.
Whilst I'm still 'ranting'... any chance of 'unfreezing' my 'frozen' pension :fingerscrossed:


----------

